# USMLE books?!! JOHNHOPKINS for 1st yr pk



## zanaibhouse (Jan 20, 2012)

so recently I took off for A 6 month leave and with all the time I had I finished up to 2nd year's worth. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on good usmle books I Got first aid but there are no questions to test my knowledge . With john hopkins 30 minutes from my house I was wondering if anyone knew if they offered electives / any oppurtunites for 1st year students scene my Observership at st.agns finishes this week. =) thanks:happy:


----------



## hera_nadeem (Feb 11, 2012)

did you get into hopkins


----------

